# Irish Planning News



## planner (14 Nov 2012)

I have set up a new website about planning  to keep abreast of planning matters in Ireland. It's called Irish Planning News and includes articles about new legislation, new guidelines, court cases, significant decisions etc.

http://irishplanningnews.ie/


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Nov 2012)

Hi planner

I had a quick look at that. 

I presume it's more geared towards professional planners than for most Askaboutmoney users who would need advice on their home or in objecting to some local development?


----------



## planner (14 Nov 2012)

Brendan,

The intention is that it is for use by the general public as well as professionals as there is no one-stop shop for planning in Ireland.  Whilst some articles are more technical the bulk of the articles are non-technical.  For example there is a specific category on Exempted Development.  The website is only up and running about a month but I would expect that the Residential category will contain a lot more articles over the coming months, particularly in relation to rural housing issues etc.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Nov 2012)

Hi Planner

If I got the impression it was for professionals, a lot of others will do as well. 

I think you should put up some quick articles for the general public - even a prominent page of links or an FAQ so that people will come back to it in the future. 

Brendan


----------



## greengrass (15 Nov 2012)

Hi Planner
Just my 2 p... I got the impression it was more advertising for consultancy than anything else. But nothing wrong with that...


----------



## planner (16 Nov 2012)

Brendan,

Appreciate the feedback.  I'll certainly look at that.


----------



## threebedsemi (20 Nov 2012)

Could turn into a useful site, especially if it is kept up to date with key court cases such as this one:
http://irishplanningnews.ie/?p=942#more-942

May I suggest that if a relevant court judgement etc. is posted,  that a link to actual judgement be put at the end of the relevant post? The link for the above case is as follows, for example:

http://www.bailii.org/cgi-bin/marku...HC/2012/H406.html&query=chalet&method=boolean

Best of luck with it

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

